# Ford 1910 wont start and smokes black



## cummins (Oct 22, 2013)

My ford wont start I just got it it turns over fine and the glow plug have power to them it smokes white while turning over but it will not start without starting fluid then it runs fine but its getting too much fuel it is smokin black I cant figure out what is goin on


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Your 1910 diesel requires glow plug preheat at EVERY start, and it will smoke and run coarse for a short time. You may have bad glow plugs. You can check the glow plugs by removing them and powering them up. They should get red hot.

You can also check the glow plugs with a volt-ohmmeter. Remove the bus bar and measure each glow plug to ground. A low reading, close to zero ohms should be good.

Next, I would pull the injectors, and have them checked by a competent diesel shop. If you get no improvement after servicing the injectors, then have the injection pump checked.

You can do a compression test through the glow plug holes. 

If your tractor has been sitting idle for a long period before you got it, it may need some hard work to get it back into prime starting/running condition.


----------

